# Peach Wine...



## Aiserock (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello all, 

So, is peach wine a good thing to try as a beginner, or will I frustrate myself unnecessarily trying?

Any tried and true methods, I used the search function for a recipe, I could only find the DB version and the peaches and cream experiment. 

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 21, 2020)

I do a peach wine every year, it is not terrible but it is not as easy as some other fruits.

Point to note: Peaches are very high in pectin be very liberal in the use of pectic enzyme.

I do a full fruit batch ~ 10lbs per gallon, I get 50 lbs and the farm I get them from also gives me 2-3 pounds of Niagara (Coronation sovereign grapes) I crush and add those to improve the color of the wine.

After destoning the peaches, sprinkle with pectic enzyme and freeze them (I freeze them for a week)

Thaw and mash them, it will be a pudding consistency add grapes.

Add a full dose of pectic enzyme stir and let sit covered overnight.

use a strainer to get enough juice to measure SG. Add sugar (as simple syrup or heavy syrup) to get SG to 1.080.

Add acid to get the pH to 3.2

Add yeast nutrient per package direction.

pitch yeast of your choice - I just use EC-1118 for it.

punch down twice per day.

Second does of nutrient around SG 1.020

Rack and press at ~ 1.010

After 1 week ( fermentation should be done) Rack and add kmeta

Clarify with keilsol and chitosan should clear within 2 weeks if not hit it with more pectic enzyme

Add potassium sorbate and sweeten to taste. - even if you want a dry wine you need to back sweeten a bit to bring out the peach flavors.

The wine is drinkable in about a month but much better after 6 or 7 month. I typically make it in September (peach harvest in Ontario, Canada) for drinking the next summer.

Most of this I learned from reading threads by @Scooter68 hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## john west (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your Peach recipe. I am just starting to get peaches from my tree and was looking for info on this.


----------



## Aiserock (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey @pillswoj ,

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my questions and your detailed step by step on the recipe.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 21, 2020)

Does this wine have much peachy flavor?


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 22, 2020)

snafflekid said:


> Does this wine have much peachy flavor?



As long as you Backsweeten it to some level it does. I like it fairly dry so I aim for an SG of 1.008 or so, that brings out the peach flavor while not being overly sweet.

Typically after stabilizing I will backsweeten to level I think is appropriate, then wait 2 weeks and sample it and adjust further if needed.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 22, 2020)

There is a lot of variation in peach variety. @Aiserock you didn’t mention if you grow your own peaches, and @john west I have harvested when the first few are attacked by vermin or start to drop and plan two days to ripen/ get juicy/ get sweeter on the counter in a flat box.

Peach is a hard wine to clear, as suggested double or more the added Pectic enzyme. Some will age a minimum of a year to let it drop, ,,, HOWEVER it still tastes good with a pectin haze so as a first timer I would take this as a given and empty the carboy for another wine, not wait. Sugar (backsweetening) is magic on the finished wine. It can change the taste/ aroma from “hard green” store peaches to “full ripe”, I do lots of fruit per gallon as a style and back sweeten to 1.010


----------



## Aiserock (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd be buying the peaches, I wish I grew my own. I was hoping to get some from the "peach truck" but I may have missed the boat on that option this year.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 22, 2020)

peach makes a very good wine, um, i don't add grapes to mine and yes i like at least 10 lb per gal, but i like my wines sweet, i try to keep my wines depending on the fruit or berry with a SG of 1.030 to 1,040, and yes at that SG they taste like a really good peach right off the tree, john west where boughts are you from, my peaches still have a way to go before i can start to pick, seems both my elderberries and peaches are loaded but are slow to getting ready, and as stated by riceguy and others use lots of pectic enzyme , from the very first of starting your must, and freezing tree picked peaches helps break the cell walls down, if buying homewinery.com concentrate is good for a max of 4 & 1/2 gallons, but if you call them you can buy a 1/2 gal concentrate and a extra pint, on, any fruits i have to buy i buy 3 concentrates,, that lets me make 13 & 1/2 gallon, when i rack from primary to secondary carboy, plus put the extra gallon and a half i use to top off with and i end up with 12 gallons of peach wine, best of luck,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 23, 2020)

You are in harvest season, you will find there are quite a few edibles that you can ferment, they range from aronia to zucchini (zucchini is one I will not do twice). Dawg is a country wine maker, his posts have additional favorites. ,,,,, what do you like the flavor of? peach, then go for it even if pricey.


Aiserock said:


> I'd be buying the peaches, I wish I grew my own. I was hoping to get some from the "peach truck" but I may have missed the boat on that option this year.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2020)

Nothing wrong with cutting up the peaches, destoning and then dose with Pectic Enzyme and the freeze them for now. For a first wine - peach will likely test your patience on clearing. For that reason I would go with a berry wine of some sort. Blackberries are great or blueberries. Or go a little exotic with say a pineapple Mango. (For this last one I like to use crushed pineapple (canned) or you can use fresh - which ever is least expensive. Fresh Mangos are best but a mess to get the flesh off the seed and skin.)


----------



## pillswoj (Jul 23, 2020)

Aiserock said:


> I'd be buying the peaches, I wish I grew my own. I was hoping to get some from the "peach truck" but I may have missed the boat on that option this year.


Are you close enough that you can go to the orchard? My my father in law goes to the orchard and is able to get 'overripe' fruit at a discount. When destoning you have to cut out the odd bad spot, but they seem to be much higher in sugar and flavor.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2020)

Agree with the orchard stand shopping - that's the best place to go unless you have your own peach trees or a generous friend. Over-ripe are perfect. Just cut off any mold. I leave the bruise/soft brownish as that is really sweet and flavorful. The stems and stones are about all you have to get rid of.

Oh and one thing more - initially an all peach must will be almost like a pudding in consistency and IMPOSSIBLE to get an SG reading from for a day or two - so once the must is basically ready hit it with a good dose of K-Meta and let is sit in a cool place for at least one day. Even then it may take some effort to get a good reading.

By the way folks - that Peaches and Cream that I tried was great - just used about 1/4 stick of Vanilla bean in 2 gallons. In 5 not more than 1/2 of a bean is needed to get the vanilla flavor. Could also be made into dessert wine as well with a higher ABV and extra sweetening on the end - IF one was so inclined.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 23, 2020)

Aiserock said:


> I'd be buying the peaches, I wish I grew my own. I was hoping to get some from the "peach truck" but I may have missed the boat on that option this year.


Aiserock, I'm from Knox county. Branstool peaches in Utica just put their sign up, and their freestones are to die for. You might want to consider them since you missed the "peach truck". Good luck......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 23, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Nothing wrong with cutting up the peaches, destoning and then dose with Pectic Enzyme and the freeze them for now. For a first wine - peach will likely test your patience on clearing. For that reason I would go with a berry wine of some sort. Blackberries are great or blueberries. Or go a little exotic with say a pineapple Mango. (For this last one I like to use crushed pineapple (canned) or you can use fresh - which ever is least expensive. Fresh Mangos are best but a mess to get the flesh off the seed and skin.)


Hey Scooter, put look on the bright side, mangos are dirt cheap and worth the mess I think......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 23, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Aiserock, I'm from Knox county. Branstool peaches in Utica just put their sign up, and their freestones are to die for. You might want to consider them since you missed the "peach truck". Good luck......................Dizzy





DizzyIzzy said:


> Aiserock, I'm from Knox county. Branstool peaches in Utica just put their sign up, and their freestones are to die for. You might want to consider them since you missed the "peach truck". Good luck......................Dizzy


Aiserock...............Meant to say Branstool Orchards in Utica..............Dizzy


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hey Scooter, put look on the bright side, mangos are dirt cheap and worth the mess I think......................Dizzy


Oh, I agree. As a kid my family was stationed in Hawaii and from a young age mangos have been on my list of favorites. I prefer to eat them standing over the sink. My wife lets me cut them up when she buys them - I get to scrape the skin and get the last bit off that big ol seed. For some folks though such things are "Work" and MESSY, but for me just part of the fun. I've used frozen mango pieces too but in reality those are not from "Ripe Mangos" but somewhat green ones - proof - just let them totally thaw out and they stay very firm. I have 3 gallons of Pineapple-Mango to be bottle anytime I get around to it. First I have 3 gallon batch Black Currant to bottle.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 23, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Oh, I agree. As a kid my family was stationed in Hawaii and from a young age mangos have been on my list of favorites. I prefer to eat them standing over the sink. My wife lets me cut them up when she buys them - I get to scrape the skin and get the last bit off that big ol seed.



Roger that! My wife loves mangos, but, like many people, she has a mild allergic reaction to the oil (urushiol) in the skin of the mango. So I have to peel them for her, and then sloppily gnaw on the pit over the sink!


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 23, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Roger that! My wife loves mangos, but, like many people, she has a mild allergic reaction to the oil (urushiol) in the skin of the mango. So I have to peel them for her, and then sloppily gnaw on the pit over the sink!


i feel for her, i'm mildly allergic to bananas, i'd kill for some banana pudding, not to mention i got 18 gallons banana wine bulk aging, i get mildly sick, and just feel ruff after bananas, but dang i like bananas, may god bless you both,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 23, 2020)

Aiserock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So, is peach wine a good thing to try as a beginner, or will I frustrate myself unnecessarily trying?
> 
> ...


about any fruit wine recipe in the forums Recipe thread works, just do a starting SG for the ABV you want, after ferment dry and aging then sweeten to your taste, make sure to use sorbate first to stop it refermenting, it will not stop a ferment , but it will stop it from restarting,
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 24, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Roger that! My wife loves mangos, but, like many people, she has a mild allergic reaction to the oil (urushiol) in the skin of the mango. So I have to peel them for her, and then sloppily gnaw on the pit over the sink!


That's weird - My wife has the same problem. She tried to gnaw the last bit of fruit from the skin and got little blisters around the outside of her mouth. They lasted less than a hour but really odd - so it's not that unusual I guess. More for those of us who are not allergic. !!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 24, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> That's weird - My wife has the same problem. She tried to gnaw the last bit of fruit from the skin and got little blisters around the outside of her mouth. They lasted less than a hour but really odd - so it's not that unusual I guess. More for those of us who are not allergic. !!!




Yes, she is not alone! To be fair to her, urushiol is the same stuff found in poison ivy and poison sumac:

From Wikipedia: Urushiol - Wikipedia


> Urushiol
> *Urushiol*/ʊˈruːʃi.ɒl/ is an oily mixture of organic compounds with allergenic properties found in plants of the family Anacardiaceae, especially _Toxicodendron spp._ (e.g., poison oak, Chinese lacquer tree, poison ivy, poison sumac) and also in parts of the mango tree


----------



## john west (Jul 25, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> There is a lot of variation in peach variety. @Aiserock you didn’t mention if you grow your own peaches, and @john west I have harvested when the first few are attacked by vermin or start to drop and plan two days to ripen/ get juicy/ get sweeter on the counter in a flat box.
> 
> Peach is a hard wine to clear, as suggested double or more the added Pectic enzyme. Some will age a minimum of a year to let it drop, ,,, HOWEVER it still tastes good with a pectin haze so as a first timer I would take this as a given and empty the carboy for another wine, not wait. Sugar (backsweetening) is magic on the finished wine. It can change the taste/ aroma from “hard green” store peaches to “full ripe”, I do lots of fruit per gallon as a style and back sweeten to 1.010


Thanks Rice_Guy, I think that I will opt for a flat box of peaches and get to it. I also appreciate the heads up related to the pectin haze.


----------



## Aiserock (Jul 25, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Aiserock, I'm from Knox county. Branstool peaches in Utica just put their sign up, and their freestones are to die for. You might want to consider them since you missed the "peach truck". Good luck......................Dizzy


Thanks for the info!


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 25, 2020)

Aiserock said:


> I'd be buying the peaches, I wish I grew my own. I was hoping to get some from the "peach truck" but I may have missed the boat on that option this year.


where i'm from i get a crop about once every five years, frost always get them when in bloom, but it looks like good Lord willing i'll get a good crop this year, my trees are loaded been thinking about knocking a third off, luckly i get pears most every year, well what the squirrels don't destroy, a few year back i started killing squirrels, but my conscience got the best of me, so i stopped killing em, heck i got a huge pecan tree with killer pecans, i've got maybe a dozen in the last twenty years, i reckon i'm soft in the head, but i sleep good,
Dawg

PS
i was hacked and never admitted to none of this,,lol


----------



## G259 (Jul 26, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i feel for her, i'm mildly allergic to bananas, i'd kill for some banana pudding, not to mention i got 18 gallons banana wine bulk aging, i get mildly sick, and just feel ruff after bananas, but dang i like bananas, may god bless you both,
> Dawg



LOL! Don't we all love what kills us!


----------



## G259 (Jul 26, 2020)

I won't do a peach, after 'The Apricot Reduction', I won't go there again, not worth it for me.
(1 gal. ended up in a 1L bottle!)

"i get pears most every year, well what the squirrels don't destroy, a few year back i started killing squirrels, but my conscience got the best of me, so i stopped killing em, "

I hear pear wine is very good, I want to try a semi-dry version, it is said that you can make it as a Riesling, Kabinette style.


----------



## MPM (Aug 1, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> peach makes a very good wine, um, i don't add grapes to mine and yes i like at least 10 lb per gal, but i like my wines sweet, i try to keep my wines depending on the fruit or berry with a SG of 1.030 to 1,040, and yes at that SG they taste like a really good peach right off the tree, john west where boughts are you from, my peaches still have a way to go before i can start to pick, seems both my elderberries and peaches are loaded but are slow to getting ready, and as stated by riceguy and others use lots of pectic enzyme , from the very first of starting your must, and freezing tree picked peaches helps break the cell walls down, if buying homewinery.com concentrate is good for a max of 4 & 1/2 gallons, but if you call them you can buy a 1/2 gal concentrate and a extra pint, on, any fruits i have to buy i buy 3 concentrates,, that lets me make 13 & 1/2 gallon, when i rack from primary to secondary carboy, plus put the extra gallon and a half i use to top off with and i end up with 12 gallons of peach wine, best of luck,
> Dawg


When you say that you like 10lb per gallon, does that mean you take 10 lbs of fresh fruit (with pits), remove pits and mash? Does that ensure you have a full gallon to ferment?


----------



## MPM (Aug 1, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> There is a lot of variation in peach variety. @Aiserock you didn’t mention if you grow your own peaches, and @john west I have harvested when the first few are attacked by vermin or start to drop and plan two days to ripen/ get juicy/ get sweeter on the counter in a flat box.
> 
> Peach is a hard wine to clear, as suggested double or more the added Pectic enzyme. Some will age a minimum of a year to let it drop, ,,, HOWEVER it still tastes good with a pectin haze so as a first timer I would take this as a given and empty the carboy for another wine, not wait. Sugar (backsweetening) is magic on the finished wine. It can change the taste/ aroma from “hard green” store peaches to “full ripe”, I do lots of fruit per gallon as a style and back sweeten to 1.010


This thread is so informative! If I am going to let the peach wine age, is it okay to just let it clear naturally as I syphon it to a new carboy every three months?


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, But you might want to add a fining agent somewhere along the way. Typically I use bentonite and have not had a problem with color or flavor loss. I have batch that is 1 year old and still hazy.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

MPM said:


> When you say that you like 10lb per gallon, does that mean you take 10 lbs of fresh fruit (with pits), remove pits and mash? Does that ensure you have a full gallon to ferment?


no it means i use 60 lbs of peach in 6 gallons of water, the extra must i keep in smaller aitlocked jugs to top off with, as i rack every 3 months, as well i destone and freeze my peaches to break down the cell walls so you extract even more juice from your peaches, as well as during fermentation i cover my barrel with towels or sheets so i can stir daily during fermentation, i only airlock after fermentation , when mine falls to around .996 on my hydrometer,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

MPM said:


> This thread is so informative! If I am going to let the peach wine age, is it okay to just let it clear naturally as I syphon it to a new carboy every three months?


yes i let mine clear with time, but remember to use plenty of pectic enzyme during fermentation,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

if i use a fining agent i use dura fine or super kleer both are the same just different brands of the same fining agent,
Dawg


----------



## MPM (Aug 1, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yes i let mine clear with time, but remember to use plenty of pectic enzyme during fermentation,,,
> Dawg


Thank you for sharing your expertise! I'm finishing up day 4 of fermentation. Can I add more Pectic Enzyme now? I initially added 1 tsp when started.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

MPM said:


> Thank you for sharing your expertise! I'm finishing up day 4 of fermentation. Can I add more Pectic Enzyme now? I initially added 1 tsp when started.


yes


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

another way i go at times is homewinery.com
they sell 53 concentrates, now they say 1 concentrate per 5 gallons, no, i buy 3 concentrates for 12 gallons of water, now that will give you 2 6 gal carboys plus extra for other smaller jugs to airlock for topping up after each rack, i think uline or packageoptions is where i order my smaller jugs , 1 gal. 1/2 gal and 1 pint all with 38-400 threads that way a 6.5 drilled bung will fit them all to airlock my exters, and them small universal bungs that fit glass carboys, are called universal because you turn them upside down and they'll fit a wine bottle to airlock it with spare must/wine for topping up.
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 1, 2020)

or you can call homewinery.com and you can buy a couple pints to go along with your concentrate, they beat in my humble opinion IMHO, venters and golden harvest hands down...
Dawg


----------



## bigchuck (Sep 29, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> Agree with the orchard stand shopping - that's the best place to go unless you have your own peach trees or a generous friend. Over-ripe are perfect. Just cut off any mold. I leave the bruise/soft brownish as that is really sweet and flavorful. The stems and stones are about all you have to get rid of.
> 
> Oh and one thing more - initially an all peach must will be almost like a pudding in consistency and IMPOSSIBLE to get an SG reading from for a day or two - so once the must is basically ready hit it with a good dose of K-Meta and let is sit in a cool place for at least one day. Even then it may take some effort to get a good reading.
> 
> By the way folks - that Peaches and Cream that I tried was great - just used about 1/4 stick of Vanilla bean in 2 gallons. In 5 not more than 1/2 of a bean is needed to get the vanilla flavor. Could also be made into dessert wine as well with a higher ABV and extra sweetening on the end - IF one was so inclined.


do u have that for the peaches and cream


----------



## Aiserock (Aug 13, 2021)

After a year+ thinking and reading about it, I am going to attempt my first peach wine!

God I hope I don't frustrate the crap out of myself


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 13, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> After a year+ thinking and reading about it, I am going to attempt my first peach wine!
> 
> God I hope I don't frustrate the crap out of myself
> View attachment 77466


I have an order of peaches coming this week and another at the end of the month. I am reading these peach wine threads religiously!! I will be freezing the peaches to prep so I won't start it for a few weeks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 13, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> After a year+ thinking and reading about it, I am going to attempt my first peach wine!
> 
> God I hope I don't frustrate the crap out of myself
> View attachment 77466



I think the number one thing you can do to improve your chances at a good peach wine is add extra pectic enzyme right up front. Maybe a double or triple dosage to help break down the fruit as much as possible. Then number two would be to limit the water/non-peach liquid added. Oh and third, peach takes quite a long time to develop the peach flavor, after bottling. First peach I made was kinda meh. but I stumbled across a two or maybe three year-old bottle and the peach aroma/flavor would knock your socks off as you opened the bottle.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 13, 2021)

Your best flavor will come when those peaches are soft and squishy ripe*** Just before the get moldy. The sugar and flavor are peak. And I promise you that if you go with just 7lbs of fruit per gallon, you will NOT be disappointed in the flavor of the wine if those peaches are really ripe. The key is to increase your starting volume at least 50% to allow for lees lost and to have plenty for topping off. That way you don't diminish the flavor with a white wine or something else. That means about 10 lbs of peaches to end up with 1 gallon of finished wine.

** *Best way I can describe the perfect peach is that when you try to eat one the juice gets all over you. You can't tear them in half without the juice covering your hands. THAT's the peach you want for your wine.

The only issue is that you will have to have lots of patience for it to clear. I'd recommend getting enough extra so you can freeze them for smoothies, peach ice cream etc until at least a year from the end of ferment OR LONGER. But you will enjoy that first glass of chilled peach wine so much.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 14, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> After a year+ thinking and reading about it, I am going to attempt my first peach wine!
> 
> God I hope I don't frustrate the crap out of myself
> View attachment 77466


Hello Aiserock, from a nearby Ohio neighbor, and welcome to the site. I am going today to Branstool's Orchard in Utica to get peach seconds for *MY* peach wine. Winemaking has been a wonderful adventure for me as a new hobby just before the pandemic hit. Take it slow, ask alot of questions, and read up on all you can, but *DO NOT* allow yourself to get frustrated! Enjoy this new hobby, and I am sure you will enjoy reaping the benefits even moreso. Good luck to you...............................DizzyIzzy


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 15, 2021)

Does anyone remove the skin from the peaches. A jelly maker told me if you blanch the peaches the skins come right off. I don't know exactly what blanching is but they told me to put them in boiling water for 30-60 seconds then in an ice bath. Even if I don't do it it gave me an excuse to buy a 60 quart turkey fryer. I probably won't use it as a turkey fryer but rather low country boils.

BTW, the $.20/lb peaches are beautiful.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 15, 2021)

@mainshipfred : What you wrote is the way to blanch the peach, are you making peach jelly? If making wine forget the blanching.

Smart move on the turkey machine.

$.20/lb peaches! WOW


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 15, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> @mainshipfred : What you wrote is the way to blanch the peach, are you making peach jelly? If making wine forget the blanching.
> 
> Smart move on the turkey machine.
> 
> $.20/lb peaches! WOW



Thank you, I'm going to try it on a couple boxes to try out my new toy, plus I already bought the ice.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 15, 2021)

I blanched and peeled about a dozen. Way, way, way too much work. Especially considering I'm doing 300 lbs.


----------



## franc1969 (Aug 16, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> I blanched and peeled about a dozen. Way, way, way too much work. Especially considering I'm doing 300 lbs.


I have only done that for the rare jam or preserve. My usual thing is a chutney with peaches, raisins, apples, spices. I don’t care- all skins in. I usually don't notice them. Pickled peaches, I do peel, but they aren't the ripest/softest so easier.
I wondered how the fruit was, looks wonderful. Are they freestone? I didn't even ask.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> I have only done that for the rare jam or preserve. My usual thing is a chutney with peaches, raisins, apples, spices. I don’t care- all skins in. I usually don't notice them. Pickled peaches, I do peel, but they aren't the ripest/softest so easier.
> I wondered how the fruit was, looks wonderful. Are they freestone? I didn't even ask.



I think they are freestone though some are a little clingy. They need to soften a little more, just did a few to get the sugar level. Looks like 11 brix.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 16, 2021)

. . . if you are making jelly you heat the pectin and even add more pectin to make it nice and solid ,,, our goal in wine is to remove pectin since it makes the beverage look cloudy.


mainshipfred said:


> A jelly maker told me if you blanch the peaches the skins come right off.


When I make peach butter, I blanch the fruit (heating the skin with steam or hot water to cause it to blister/ rub off)


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> . . . if you are making jelly you heat the pectin and even add more pectin to make it nice and solid ,,, our goal in wine is to remove pectin since it makes the beverage look cloudy.
> 
> When I make peach butter, I blanch the fruit (heating the skin with steam or hot water to cause it to blister/ rub off)



Since you are viewing this, it's my understanding once a fruit is picked you have what you have. I've heard people say let them fully ripen for the sugar levels to come up. Is there any benefit to allow the peaches to get squishy juicy.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 16, 2021)

we have two types of crops, climacteric and non climacteric, 
ie some crops like bananas and peaches and apples and tomatoes continue to ripen after they are picked. (I put my peaches in flat tomato boxes at room temp to finish ripening)they soften/ the pH goes up/ AND the birds don’t damage them. Commercially they are easy to ship since they are green.
some crops like strawberries and grapes and raspberries and lettuce just mold after they are picked/ never get sweeter, so we keep them refrigerated to keep the quality where it was when picked.


mainshipfred said:


> Since you are viewing this, it's my understanding once a fruit is picked you have what you have. I've heard people say let them fully ripen for the sugar levels to come up. Is there any benefit to allow the peaches to get squishy juicy.


let your peaches get ripe at room temperature then refrigerate or process them.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> we have two types of crops, climacteric and non climacteric,
> ie some crops like bananas and peaches and apples and tomatoes continue to ripen after they are picked. (I put my peaches in flat tomato boxes at room temp to finish ripening)they soften/ the pH goes up/ AND the birds don’t damage them. Commercially they are easy to ship since they are green.
> some crops like strawberries and grapes and raspberries and lettuce just mold after they are picked/ never get sweeter, so we keep them refrigerated to keep the quality where it was when picked.
> 
> let your peaches get ripe at room temperature then refrigerate or process them.



So just to be clear, the sugar levels do increase after they are picked?

Edit: that was supposed to be a question, "do sugar levels increase after they are picked"?


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 16, 2021)

The sugar level will increase as they ripen. 

I learned from a peach winemaker in Alabama that keeping the skins will give the peach wine that lovely peach color/glow. Though you remove skins of peaches just like tomatoes, dip in boiling water for 30 seconds and then in ice water until cool enough to handle. The skins will come off easier if the peaches and tor tomatoes are fully ripe. Unripe of either will not peel even in the boiling water/ice water bath.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> The sugar level will increase as they ripen.
> 
> I learned from a peach winemaker in Alabama that keeping the skins will give the peach wine that lovely peach color/glow. Though you remove skins of peaches just like tomatoes, dip in boiling water for 30 seconds and then in ice water until cool enough to handle. The skins will come off easier if the peaches and tor tomatoes are fully ripe. Unripe of either will not peel even in the boiling water/ice water bath.



Thanks, I was doing a little research. It appears ripening changes the starch to sugar so now that makes sense.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, , , an example from the family: _plums_
first run/ store quality = gravity 1.049; pH 3.81; TA 1.09%
2 weeks RT = 1.048; pH 3.81; TA 0.92%
4 weeks RT = 1.050; pH 3.87; TA 0.78%
6 weeks RT = gravity/ thick syrup; pH 3.97; TA 0.68%


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 16, 2021)

I have yet to understand why one would remove the skins from peaches before using them for wine making. Even if you put the peach skins in a bag to make it easier to pull after the fermentation.... That's work that has no real benefit and especially if removing the skins requires any use of heat.

I'd rather spend my time and energy mashing the peaches thoroughly and mixing in plenty of pectin to help it clear. And, yes the color in those skins are what helps your peach have a more golden or even slightly pinkish color. The skins of many fruits (and vegetables ) are where a large part of the "essense" of that fruit resides. Of course with grapes Sur Lie is a big part of the wine making process - letting the wine extract ALL the possible color, flavor, tannins etc from the grape.

Sorry if this comes across as harsh, mean etc - I'm just confused as to why folks want to bring processes into wine making that are perhaps even counter productive to producing a flavorful, colorful and aromatic wine. 

One of the best aspects of that fresh glass of peach wine is sitting there smelling it and heat does not protect that element of a wine.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> I have yet to understand why one would remove the skins from peaches before using them for wine making. Even if you put the peach skins in a bag to make it easier to pull after the fermentation.... That's work that has no real benefit and especially if removing the skins requires any use of heat.
> 
> I'd rather spend my time and energy mashing the peaches thoroughly and mixing in plenty of pectin to help it clear. And, yes the color in those skins are what helps your peach have a more golden or even slightly pinkish color. The skins of many fruits (and vegetables are where a large part of the "essense" of that fruit resides. Of course with grapes Sur Lie is a big part of the wine making process - letting the wine extract ALL the possible color, flavor, tannins etc from the grape.
> 
> ...



Brother are you harsh and mean you devil . I just didn't know any better, wanted to see how the process worked and wanted to try my new toy. After seeing what a pain it was there would be no way in the world I would attempt it. Heck, pressing peaches a enough of a pain.


----------



## Raptor99 (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't press peaches. Let them get ripe, then cut them in half and remove the stones. No need to remove the skins. Then freeze them for for a few days. When they thaw they are very soft and can be mashed with a potato masher.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 16, 2021)

Raptor99 said:


> I don't press peaches. Let them get ripe, then cut them in half and remove the stones. No need to remove the skins. Then freeze them for for a few days. When they thaw they are very soft and can be mashed with a potato masher.



What about after fermentation? There is a lot of wine in the pulp.


----------



## Raptor99 (Aug 16, 2021)

As many others have mentioned on this forum,
(1) I put the peach pulp in a brew bag. After 3-4 days or when fermentation is mostly complete, I squeeze out the bag and remove the pulp.
(2) At first racking, I pour the sludge into a sanitized container and put it in the fridge for a few days. The lees will settle and I can recover quite a bit of wine that way. I can use that to top off the secondary or keep it for topping off after the next racking.


----------



## Aiserock (Aug 17, 2021)

So,

I have a plan to make about 6 gallons. I purchased enough peaches to have close to 10# per gallon, well my wife bought 5 pecks so..

Anyway, I wonder if the fermenter that came with my wine making kit will be large enough. I have to imagine there is going to be a lot of lees, which could take up significant volume. I think it's a 7 gallon bucket, should I look into a larger fermenter?


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 17, 2021)

I haven't prepped mine yet but from the looks of things I don't think 60 lbs will fit in a 7 gal fermenter.


----------



## Aiserock (Aug 17, 2021)

Good point, once I prep them I plan to freeze them using 1 gallon bags... that should give me a good idea on size. Thanks for helping me think that through.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 17, 2021)

I wouldn't try making on making 6 gallons in a 7 gallon primary. Possible too much foam/overflow.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 17, 2021)

A 5 gallon food grade bucket is less than $10.00 and worth the investment. I'd prefer never to ferment in a bucket with less than 20% volume unused. so for a 5 gallon bucket no more than 4 gallons. So for a 7 gallon bucket at least 1.5 gallons (Technically 1.4) gallons of volume not used. 

Also for a 6 gallon batch you really want a starting volume of t least 7.5 - 8 gallons. There will be a lot of lees lost so plan for it. Having more wine than planned is not an issue but less - is a real bummer. If you want to get technical that would mean 70 to 80 lbs of fruit if you are wanting to have 10 lbs per gallon. Personally I'd go with no more than 8 lbs per gallon so somewhere between 56 and 64 lbs of de-stoned fruit should yield a solid 6 gallon batch with plenty of reserve for topping off. So split the batch between 2 fermentation buckets and then overflow foam is not going to be an issue.


----------



## Aiserock (Aug 17, 2021)

All destoned now, filled up roughly nine, one-gallon ziplock bags with peaches! I bet there is 7.5 to 8 gallons of volume there 

They're in the freezer now, once I complete the exterior painting project I will start the batch.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> . . . if you are making jelly you heat the pectin and even add more pectin to make it nice and solid ,,, our goal in wine is to remove pectin since it makes the beverage look cloudy.
> 
> When I make peach butter, I blanch the fruit (heating the skin with steam or hot water to cause it to blister/ rub off)


HUM,,, @Rice_Guy you little sneak,,,, peach butter is my addiction , to this day i'm still trying to fined some tastes' like cracker barrels or better, i couldn't get/buy a half pint you're 
YOUR MAGISTY ,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 18, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> So,turn
> 
> I gallons. I purchased enough many peaches to have close to 10# per gallon, well my wife bought 5 pecks so..
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if the fermenter that came with my wine making kit will be large enough. I have imagine there is going to be a lot of lees, which could take up significant volume. I think it's a 7 gallon bucket, shouldiceI look into a larger fermenter?


IMHO, tons,of peaches, let them set till they start to ooze , freeze them as each as they start oozing, each time your peach freezer bag gets 2 on 3 inches of sludge add pectin enzyme an repeat
, when you have 
enough to have a enough must , put in your ferment barrel, let thaw slowly,, add more pectic enzyme, if you need more liquid, use apple juice,, I do warn you,,, try not to get addicted to it,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 18, 2021)

I have 14 gallons aging, i can't remember,, this Batch i ran up to a ABV At about 17%, at 6 month was like mighty ruff,, a little later 12 month the taste of ABV was less , right now it is at 18 months
my next tasting will be at 24 months, i make alot of peach, but this is the highest ABV for my peach, if this dont go as i like... then if fail, i'll fall back to a ABV 13 %
BEST OF LUCK
SKOAL
Dawg


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 22, 2021)

With the 300+/- lbs of peaches I got 30+ gallons of must in 5 ten gallon fermenters, 6.5 gallons each. The is pH 3.87 and SG 1.046. 30 grams of acid blend using 1.25 g/l will get me to 3.5 pH. I'm only going to add 20 grams to start. I want to keep the wine in the 11-12% ABV range so I'll add 6.7 lbs of sugar. Most calculations are based on stopping at 1.000 but it will get down to .995 or lower so the ABV will be higher than the calculation. 

I was going to make cider out of one of them but decided against it. But still considering step feeding a batch to make a dessert wine. 

Also since there is so much must at this time I'm not going to add water. I may change my mind later and add some water, sugar and acid. to one of them.

The yeasts will be BA11, 58W3, QA23, 71B and Cotes des Blanc or Rhone 4600.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 22, 2021)

Just a wild hair idea - consider adding some vanilla extract (From Real Vanilla Beans OR adding about 1/2 a bean to one batch. 
If you already have some peach wine you could try about 1/2 drop or so of Vanilla extract to a glass. Brings to mind peaches on vanilla ice cream.

Just another wild hair idea from NW Arkansas - we not got ANY real local peaches this year. sniff sniff.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 22, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Just a wild hair idea - consider adding some vanilla extract (From Real Vanilla Beans OR adding about 1/2 a bean to one batch.
> If you already have some peach wine you could try about 1/2 drop or so of Vanilla extract to a glass. Brings to mind peaches on vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Just another wild hair idea from NW Arkansas - we not got ANY real local peaches this year. sniff sniff.



How much vanilla extract for 6.4 gallons? I was also thinking of adding a touch of cinnamon, just afraid of over doing it.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 22, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> With the 300+/- lbs of peaches I got 30+ gallons of must in 5 ten gallon fermenters, 6.5 gallons each. The is pH 3.87 and SG 1.046. 30 grams of acid blend using 1.25 g/l will get me to 3.5 pH. I'm only going to add 20 grams to start. I want to keep the wine in the 11-12% ABV range so I'll add 6.7 lbs of sugar. Most calculations are baseed on stopping at 1.000 but it will get down to .995 or lower so the ABV will be higher than the calculation.
> 
> I was going to make cider out of one of them but decided against it. But still considering step feeding a batch to make a dessert wine.
> 
> ...


just a small bit of advice, ferment 1/2 apple & 1/2 pear, just half and half in just one carboy,,,, damn do i envy you,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 22, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> How much vanilla extract for 6.4 gallons? I was also thinking of adding a touch of cinnamon, just afraid of over doing it.


I'd wait until bottling time to add extract. Then do a bench trial just as with back sweetening. I used 1/4 vanilla bean in 2 gallons and it was a little overpowering - not bad at all but vanilla dominated the flavor. I put the vanilla bean (1/8 bean initially) when I started aging it. For a 6.5 gallon batch I'd use no more than 1/2 of a vanilla bean. (Slice it and scrape it before putting it in. 

Extract is just as good when it's the real thing and that would be easier to bench trial since there is no waiting for the flavor to be extracted from the bean.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 22, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> I'd wait until bottling time to add extract. Then do a bench trial just as with back sweetening. I used 1/4 vanilla bean in 2 gallons and it was a little overpowering - not bad at all but vanilla dominated the flavor. I put the vanilla bean (1/8 bean initially) when I started aging it. For a 6.5 gallon batch I'd use no more than 1/2 of a vanilla bean. (Slice it and scrape it before putting it in.
> 
> Extract is just as good when it's the real thing and that would be easier to bench trial since there is no waiting for the flavor to be extracted from the bean.


i keep pure vanilla extract for chicken and dumplings  
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 23, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> I'd wait until bottling time to add extract. Then do a bench trial just as with back sweetening. I used 1/4 vanilla bean in 2 gallons and it was a little overpowering - not bad at all but vanilla dominated the flavor. I put the vanilla bean (1/8 bean initially) when I started aging it. For a 6.5 gallon batch I'd use no more than 1/2 of a vanilla bean. (Slice it and scrape it before putting it in.
> 
> Extract is just as good when it's the real thing and that would be easier to bench trial since there is no waiting for the flavor to be extracted from the bean.


I made extract myself with vodka and vanilla beans. You can do that while it's aging (2-3 months) and have it ready to use when you're ready to bench test before bottling.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 23, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> I made extract myself with vodka and vanilla beans. You can do that while it's aging (2-3 months) and have it ready to use when you're ready to bench test before bottling.


So true. The only issue is finding good quality beans and preparing them. As with our wine making, there are a variety of opinions about the best beans. Preparing, less of an issue but its a little work. But you are correct that doing it isnt hard at all.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Aug 24, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> With the 300+/- lbs of peaches I got 30+ gallons of must in 5 ten gallon fermenters, 6.5 gallons each. The is pH 3.87 and SG 1.046. 30 grams of acid blend using 1.25 g/l will get me to 3.5 pH. I'm only going to add 20 grams to start. I want to keep the wine in the 11-12% ABV range so I'll add 6.7 lbs of sugar. Most calculations are based on stopping at 1.000 but it will get down to .995 or lower so the ABV will be higher than the calculation.
> 
> I was going to make cider out of one of them but decided against it. But still considering step feeding a batch to make a dessert wine.
> 
> ...


WoW, that's fantastic. Makes me think I might dive in and make more peach wine this year, It took the 2019 peach wine over a year before it smoothed out and I thought "it was good wine". I will replenish the 2019 peach vintage. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 25, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> How much vanilla extract for 6.4 gallons? I was also thinking of adding a touch of cinnamon, just afraid of over doing it.


I scarred one side of a whole nutmeg, then dropped it into my primary. It should be easy to pull out when desired. (I always use nutmeg in my peach pie, so thought it would be a good addition to the wine: will see what happens.....................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 25, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> I made extract myself with vodka and vanilla beans. You can do that while it's aging (2-3 months) and have it ready to use when you're ready to bench test before bottling.


I also make my own extract with vodka and vanilla beans and have been aging now for 5-7 years. Every couple of years I just add another bean......good stuff!


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 25, 2021)

I found something interesting with my peach. There are 5 fermenters all with the same additives except for the yeast. The pulp and juice in all 5 fermenters are a different color from yellow to orangish. They have been fermenting in my cooler since Sunday afternoon and I noticed the color difference when I punched down Tuesday morning. Normally after pressing I combine all of them but this time I think I'll age them separately. I'm really interested seeing what the different yeast have to offer other than color.


----------



## Aiserock (Aug 26, 2021)

@mainshipfred, are you fermenting in a cooler to keep the temperature lower? If so, what temp range are you trying to maintain?

Thanks!


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 26, 2021)

The cooler is set a 57 otherwise it would be fermenting at around 90 which is way too hot. Even if the temps were cooler I would still ferment it in the cooler which is also what I do with all the fruit and white wines. I believe extending the ferment with a cooler temp helps maintain the fruit forwardness.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 27, 2021)

Just skimmed the cap off of one of the fermenters that had 6.5 gallons or so of must and ended up with 5 gallons of wine without pressing the pulp. If the yield holds true for the other 4 fermenters I'll end up with over 25 gallons. I would have never guessed the yield would be that high and that's with no water added.


----------



## franc1969 (Aug 28, 2021)

I expect to have very low loss as well. VERY juicy peaches, even before dead ripe. I'm going to call and ask what variety of peach, they have been amazing to eat all week. I let them go until they were almost melting. I got 6 gallons of must in four fermenters, 1.050 SG, 3.3 or 3.4 pH. I really need to get my meters agreeing.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 28, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> I expect to have very low loss as well. VERY juicy peaches, even before dead ripe. I'm going to call and ask what variety of peach, they have been amazing to eat all week. I let them go until they were almost melting. I got 6 gallons of must in four fermenters, 1.050 SG, 3.3 or 3.4 pH. I really need to get my meters agreeing.



Our SG is about the same however my pH of 3.87 was a bit higher. I had to add acid blend to get it to 3.50


----------



## franc1969 (Sep 14, 2021)

An update- I tried 4 different yeasts, since they were all recommended for peach or whites. Two I have used before, two not, my first peach wine.
QA23 - Very fast fermentation, very good color. Also very fast to flocculate, and I can see through the wine now. I used this on Albarino and Malvasia, similar fast experience and great aromas.
D47 - About two days behind in fermenting, lees and yeast dropped after a few days, but cannot see through it. Lots of body, seems darker than Premier Rouge.
Cote des blancs- slowest fermenter by several days, it was still going when I pulled all the pulp. Color is almost the same as QA23, might be the same after the haze finally goes, it is clear halfway down the carboy then you can see the thickness. Took a long time to finally drop yeast. Did well before on apple.
Premier Rouge- Fermentation went same as D47, pulp remainder and most yeast has fallen. In no way clear, can't see though even the top of the carboy.
I plan on moving these batches to other carboys in a few days, and trying to ignore them until December. They all smell amazing, so can't really have gone wrong.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 15, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> An update- I tried 4 different yeasts, since they were all recommended for peach or whites. Two I have used before, two not, my first peach wine.
> QA23 - Very fast fermentation, very good color. Also very fast to flocculate, and I can see through the wine now. I used this on Albarino and Malvasia, similar fast experience and great aromas.
> D47 - About two days behind in fermenting, lees and yeast dropped after a few days, but cannot see through it. Lots of body, seems darker than Premier Rouge.
> Cote des blancs- slowest fermenter by several days, it was still going when I pulled all the pulp. Color is almost the same as QA23, might be the same after the haze finally goes, it is clear halfway down the carboy then you can see the thickness. Took a long time to finally drop yeast. Did well before on apple.
> ...



Interesting since we used 3 of the same yeasts but I experienced different results. The Cotes des Blanc finished in 3 days and the QA23 took the longest, a good week longer. I only had 2 grams of an old D47 and it finished in the middle of the pack. They are all surprisingly clear except for the QA23 which hasn't really started to clear. I used about 3.5 grams/gallon of pectic enzyme in all of them. The yeasts in order of their finish was Cotes des Blanc 3 days, BA11 5 days, D47 7 days, 58W3 10-11 days and QA23 over 14 days probably closer to 20 days.

Again, I find the differing results interesting, as well as the color difference of the different wines.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Sep 15, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> An update- I tried 4 different yeasts, since they were all recommended for peach or whites. Two I have used before, two not, my first peach wine.
> QA23 - Very fast fermentation, very good color. Also very fast to flocculate, and I can see through the wine now. I used this on Albarino and Malvasia, similar fast experience and great aromas.
> D47 - About two days behind in fermenting, lees and yeast dropped after a few days, but cannot see through it. Lots of body, seems darker than Premier Rouge.
> Cote des blancs- slowest fermenter by several days, it was still going when I pulled all the pulp. Color is almost the same as QA23, might be the same after the haze finally goes, it is clear halfway down the carboy then you can see the thickness. Took a long time to finally drop yeast. Did well before on apple.
> ...


D47 turned out to be very good for my peach wine. I let it clear naturally in the carboy and racked three maybe 4 times. Eventually it became crystal clear. I did use pectic enzyme and a Tbs of bentonite before fermentation. Mixed it a few times during fermentation. Left in secondary on the lees maybe a little longer than usual. The ferment temps were in the low 60s. The 2019 Peach wine is a winner. When young it was a little thin, and tart, as expected. I've used other yeast in the past like 71b, EC118. So far D47 is the winner. Good body, and mouthfeel, and taste. If I didn't know better I'd say its a white grape wine. Almost forgot, I did add a little lemon zest after the second rack.


----------



## franc1969 (Sep 15, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> Interesting since we used 3 of the same yeasts but I experienced different results. The Cotes des Blanc finished in 3 days and the QA23 took the longest, a good week longer.


That is completely opposite of what I'd expect. Are you sure the batches weren't switched? I am curious if you and I got different batches of yeast, too.
I don't know the weight of pectic enzyme that was added. I couldn't find my scale, and it was late. I threw in what was about 5x recommended rate by tablespoons. I figured the earlier, the more, the better. Once lysozyme has had it's time, my plan is a 12 liter and 4 liter for each, plus bottled leftovers. At the end I will mix them all, but my chance to evaluate yeasts.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 16, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> That is completely opposite of what I'd expect. Are you sure the batches weren't switched? I am curious if you and I got different batches of yeast, too.
> I don't know the weight of pectic enzyme that was added. I couldn't find my scale, and it was late. I threw in what was about 5x recommended rate by tablespoons. I figured the earlier, the more, the better. Once lysozyme has had it's time, my plan is a 12 liter and 4 liter for each, plus bottled leftovers. At the end I will mix them all, but my chance to evaluate yeasts.



Jim Gearing also used Cotes des Blanc and told me his finished in 4 days. My pectic was about 3 tablespoons per 6.5 gallon batch and I also used lysozyme.


----------



## Aiserock (Jan 4, 2022)

So,

I finally got a larger fermenter for Christmas from my wife this year. Saturday, I went to the LBS and got a mesh bag, took the peaches out of the freezer (60-65#) and put them in the bag, in the fermenter to let them thaw out. Last night, checked my pH, was sitting about 3.4, SG was roughly 1.080. Added 5-6 lbs. of sugar and about a half gallon of water, after that I got a SG around 1.100. I'm not certain that all of the sugar dissolved in solution so I don't know if that number is accurate, but for my purposes it will be ok. 

I should have taken a little more time to check everything but I started around 8p and my bedtime is 10:30  and I had to run to the store to grab more sugar. I thought I had some, I knew I should have grabbed some from he LBS when I was there. Anyway, room temp is about 63F, using EC-1118 for yeast. This morning it seems like it is working, with the temp being chilly, I expect it to be a slower ferment but we'll see.

Just updating my progress, I will keep you posted and post some pictures later tonight.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 4, 2022)

Aiserock said:


> So,
> 
> I finally got a larger fermenter for Christmas from my wife this year. Saturday, I went to the LBS and got a mesh bag, took the peaches out of the freezer (60-65#) and put them in the bag, in the fermenter to let them thaw out. Last night, checked my pH, was sitting about 3.4, SG was roughly 1.080. Added 5-6 lbs. of sugar and about a half gallon of water, after that I got a SG around 1.100. I'm not certain that all of the sugar dissolved in solution so I don't know if that number is accurate, but for my purposes it will be ok.
> 
> ...



Bit of an old and long thread to post to but... MAKE SURE you add plenty of pectic enzyme, pectinase or whatever product you have to break down the pectin. Pectic Haze is a serious bummer on a peach wine.


----------



## Aiserock (Jan 4, 2022)

Scooter68 said:


> Bit of an old and long thread to post to but... MAKE SURE you add plenty of pectic enzyme, pectinase or whatever product you have to break down the pectin. Pectic Haze is a serious bummer on a peach wine.


Yeah, I started this thread, as you may have noticed I am a procrastinator and this idea has been a long time coming 

I did manage to follow the advice that I have learned from this thread (and others) and added a healthy dose of pectinase up front, and that combined with freezing the peaches seems to be helping. There is nothing but mush, skins, and peach juice in the bag now. I had no issues getting juice for testing, smells good too!


----------

